# Good Luck CeiCei!



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2004)

Everybody think good thoughts and send good luck(s) to CeiCei who'll be testing for her green belt today (5/26/04). I was her "practice dummy" last night and I'm still smarting from a couple of err "contacts"   But she's done well and says she's feeling good and feeling confident, just has that bit of pre-test nerves.  
You go woman! You can do it!  artyon: 
(Hugs)


----------



## Shodan (May 26, 2004)

Go for it CeiCei!!  Take the green!!!!   :jediduel:


----------



## Mace (May 26, 2004)

Best of luck to you!!!!!
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 26, 2004)

There is no luck in karate, you will do fine because this is what you do. "Draw Blood" WZevon
Sean


----------



## Cruentus (May 26, 2004)

You don't need luck! You'll do great I am sure!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (May 26, 2004)

You go for it CeiCei, you're the Girl !!!  Woo Woo!  Let us know how it went!

Donna


----------



## RCastillo (May 26, 2004)

Yep, we're all waitin' to see that nice green stiff belt. :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 26, 2004)

Something about Green belts .. they are a pain to tie *Grin*  
Ceicei, Give it your all ~!! 

~Tess


----------



## someguy (May 26, 2004)

Good luck You can do it


----------



## MJS (May 26, 2004)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 26, 2004)

Best Wishes Ceicei! Sounds like you'll do great!


----------



## theletch1 (May 26, 2004)

Do your best and it will be more than enough.  We'll be waiting to see the report on how well the test went. :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (May 26, 2004)

Best of luck.

you will pass the test but you already knew that :btg: 

Sorry I'm not the oricle.

You will do fine.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 26, 2004)

Good Luck CeiCei.


----------



## c2kenpo (May 26, 2004)

I know how tests are.
Good luck and rememeber your instructor would not test you if they did not already think you are ready to test and to earn your rank. 

And now since it is 8:05 est and I feel good thoughts.!!!

artyon: 

David Gunzburg


----------



## TigerWoman (May 26, 2004)

Best wishes on your test - I suppose its over by now.  I didn't get on the wagon soon enough.  Is Green high in Kenpo?  Never matter, it sounds like you worked hard for it. God Bless You!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 26, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Best wishes on your test - I suppose its over by now.  I didn't get on the wagon soon enough.  Is Green high in Kenpo?  Never matter, it sounds like you worked hard for it. God Bless You!


Yes, as a green belt she will be a brownbelt waiting to happen. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Michael Billings (May 26, 2004)

You go!  You have been testing for it for month already, this is just the culmination of all the work you have put in to date.  Nobody ever feels like they did great ... well maybe some people, but the rest of us mortals are usually more self-critical than those who are grading you.

 Do your best and stay strong.

 Oss,
 -Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 26, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> You go! You have been testing for it for month already, this is just the culmination of all the work you have put in to date. Nobody ever feels like they did great ... well maybe some people, but the rest of us mortals are usually more self-critical than those who are grading you.
> 
> Do your best and stay strong.
> 
> ...


 Yeah..... What he said!!!


----------



## Ceicei (May 26, 2004)

Thank you all for your wishes, luck, and encouragement!


Yes, I just recently finished my test. It was tough...harder than the ones I have had. I practiced and practiced and basically fried my brain and body preparing for it during the week. MACaver was generous enough to be my dummy for a few hours last night to give me good attacks (not like the "perfect" prescribed attacks that sometimes happen in the dojo). There are some advantages to having a partner who doesn't study Kenpo.

Anyway, there were 3 others besides me testing (1 for orange belt and 2 for purple belt). I was the only one going for green. The instructors kept me "running" without a break through all the forms, line forms, sets, weapons sets, all the way up through the ranks until I reached my test rank level. Whew! Talk about a work-out!

We then did a technique line going through yellow-purple techniques. By the time the 3 others were excused as they had done all they could, the instructors then broke out of their static attack position. What they did instead, was to circle around me attacking, with the evaluator calling out any technique ranging from yellow through green at random. I am expected to do it solidly and hard, watching for whichever instructor would be attacking.

I actually enjoyed this test because I liked the randomness of the attacks and the ability to move around. I enjoyed being allowed to make hard contact. It had more of a feel of being on the defense and it was fun showing off what I knew. I knew I worked hard and earned my green belt. 

Thank you again for your cheering!!  artyon: 

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 27, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your wishes, luck, and encouragement!
> Yes, I just recently finished my test. It was tough...harder than the ones I have had. I practiced and practiced and basically fried my brain and body preparing for it during the week. MACaver was generous enough to be my dummy for a few hours last night to give me good attacks (not like the "perfect" prescribed attacks that sometimes happen in the dojo). There are some advantages to having a partner who doesn't study Kenpo.
> 
> Thank you again for your cheering!!  artyon:
> - Ceicei



Ya, I'm a dummy alright... for _trusting_ her enough *NOT* to wear a cup...  :xtrmshock  :btg:    :vu:  But fortunately it wasn't her hardest...err kick. But she's come a long way and I'm proud of her as a friend for accomplishing so much... her oldest boy got his brown belt  as well today.  
I may not be a Kenpo-ist but I like it... Like it enough to consider taking it as a new art. 

Way to go CC!! HUGS! 
 artyon:


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 27, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Ya, I'm a dummy alright... for _trusting_ her enough *NOT* to wear a cup...  :xtrmshock  :btg:    :vu:  But fortunately it wasn't her hardest...err kick. But she's come a long way and I'm proud of her as a friend for accomplishing so much... her oldest boy got his brown belt  as well today.
> I may not be a Kenpo-ist but I like it... Like it enough to consider taking it as a new art.
> 
> Way to go CC!! HUGS!
> artyon:


Now your Talkin'! :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I knew I worked hard and earned my green belt.


Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Ceicei (May 27, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Ya, I'm a dummy alright... for _trusting_ her enough *NOT* to wear a cup...  :xtrmshock  :btg:    :vu:  But fortunately it wasn't her hardest...err kick.


I did keel him over once.  Sorry!   fortunately, he seemed to have survived that one.... I'll know for sure when he gets his posterity.



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> her oldest boy got his brown belt  as well today.


Yes, Byron got his brown belt also.  I'm very, very proud of him.  

He was agog watching my test, saying it's different.  He liked the way my test was set up for the attacks.  He also liked some of the forms I did (which he will do once he is moved up later to adult curriculum).

We (family) went out afterwards to Dairy Queen to celebrate.   

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 27, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I did keel him over once.  Sorry!   fortunately, he seemed to have survived that one.... I'll know for sure when he gets his posterity.
> 
> 
> Yes, Byron got his brown belt also.  I'm very, very proud of him.
> ...



Congatulations CeiCei  :asian:  to you and your family.


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2004)

Glad to hear that it went well!


----------



## Taimishu (May 27, 2004)

I missed this earlier.
Congrats CeiCei

David


----------



## MJS (May 27, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!! :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 27, 2004)

Congratulations Ceicei! Are you enjoying your change of color?  It sounds like you really smoked those guys too!!!  :flame: The nerve of them surrounding you like that! 

I'm glad it went well!

MJ:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (May 28, 2004)

Congratulation and Salute.

Respectfully


----------



## Kenpo Mama (May 28, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your son!  Sounds like it was an awesome test and you really "earned" your green.  Good Luck in you journey!

Salute,

Donna


----------



## Michael Billings (May 30, 2004)

Congrats and Kudos


 -Michael


----------

